#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Growing grass - How ?

## Butterfly

I have a small front garden in the mooban which has been damaged by the neighboor construction workers,

I have been looking for grass seeds but couldn't find any of it,

the only thing available is those small lawn carpet, but they are thin and doesn't seem to hold very long,

what advice or where should I go to find grass seeds ? and what should I do to have those grass carpets last a bit more than 2 months after they have been laid down, 

it's very frustrating,

looking for all kind of ideas to have a nice lawn,

----------


## Texpat

There are a few lawn threads here. Can't remember what they're called.

Buy the (turf / sod / lawn carpets / grass) and keep them wet for several months. If they dry out, they'll die. I watered my lawn every night for about two hours. _Yaa yippun_ seems to be popular in Thailand.

Also lay them flat so little or no air gets underneath, into the roots.

If you can haul it yourself, they should cost about 17-20 baht per sq meter. More if someone hauls it in and lays it for you.

----------


## Nawty

We just planted about 60sqm and it took off like wildfire. Prepare the soil underneath, roll it on top when laid, try to make it tight, even sprinkle some fine sand soil over it and water in, this will settle around the roots and as said, water a lot.

Never seen seeds here, turf is the way to go. Maybe your site to shady or something, wrong type for the location or such.

----------


## English Noodles

hydroponics

----------


## Nawty

another cracker....oh oh oh...help me off the floor....he's killin me...

----------


## RPETER65

I had a landscaping crew put down about 400sqm. of sod three months ago, it is growing so well I am mowing twice a week. When you lay it down roll the hell out of it, when ours was done and it had been raining for two days, after they finished rolling it mostly mud. I thought they had ruined it, two weeks later i was already mowing. The landscaper told me after two weeks fertilize, then once a month, and lots of water, twice a day for the first month.

----------


## Loy Toy

The most impotant thing to consider Butterfly is how much sunlight or shade that the area gets everyday. Then you can select the right type of grass.

I have used the Malaysian broad leef grass in shady areas with great succes.

Any grass will grow well in a sun drenched area but be caeful that you have sufficient drainage. Roots sytems will not penetrate deep into the sub soil if the water cannot penetrate through the soil and the water mainly sits on the suface.

How you achieve good drainage is to dig down about 10cm below the intended grass level cover the area with stones (and the type that they mix with concrete and sand.) As you say you only have a small area to do this should not be a big job. 

Then lay a good quality soil diectly on top of the stones and back to the desired grass level. Then lay your grass (about 25 Baht per square metre) or plant your seeds and keep the area well watered.

What the stone drainage does is to retain a water table 10cm below the surface and helps to airate the soil. The grass roots detects the water table and grow deep into the soil helping bind the ground structure.

Be careful about fertilizing the grass too early and wait until the grass is well established until applying fertilizer or lawn food. This may burn and kill the grass.

Hope the above helps and good luck mate

----------


## Whiteshiva

> I have used the Malaysian broad leef grass in shady areas with great succes.


Any links or pictures?  Do you know what this is called in Thai?

----------


## jizzybloke

I don't know if this is a stupid idea or not but could you put down grass seed and the put sod/turf on top of it?

----------


## Loy Toy

This is the only picture of I have of the Malaysian Broad leaf grass.

We placed this grass in this area as it is a shaded most of the day but as you see the grass is thriving.

Regarding Thai just ask for "Yar Malay" and they should know what you are after.
It is widely available but not as nice to sit on and when compared to couch or some of the thin leafed grass.

Again you will pay between 20 and 30 Baht per square metre.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I don't know if this is a stupid idea or not but could you put down grass seed and the put sod/turf on top of it?


Never heard of this Jizzy but one thing you have to make sure, and that is when they cut the grass roll (and before delivery) make sure there is a good thick layer of soil under the grass and which retains the root system.

What they do here is cut the grass strip too thin and therefore damage the root system. They do this as soil is expensive now and is far lighter to carry and lay.

Many times I have rejected grass rolls because they are incorrectly cut and will most probably die. Also check the grass for weeds as poor quality grass retains a lot of weeds that will grow and eventually kill the grass.

----------


## JoGeAr

Very misleading title. Wrong grass !!

----------


## Loy Toy

> Very misleading title. Wrong grass !!


I was thinking the same Jo!

Reckon the neighbours workers pinched all his grass and are happily smoking it at the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivor Biggun

After my house was built I just had the garden overlaid with good soil, the grass grew naturally. I just kept mowing it and that eradicated the weeds. Grass benefits from being cut, weeds don't, so the grass wins. My garden is too big to have been turfed.

----------


## Loy Toy

> After my house was built I just had the garden overlaid with good soil, the grass grew naturally. I just kept mowing it and that eradicated the weeds. Grass benefits from being cut, weeds don't, so the grass wins. My garden is too big to have been turfed.


What part of the world are living in Ivor and with all due respects?.

Have a constant battle with weeds and have a full time gardener on the estate constantly treating them or pulling them out.

Sorry but weeds will kill off some grasses everytime because they seed more regularly, grow at a faster rate (no matter what the soil condition) and seem to be far more hardy.

Some people don't mind weeds anyway but my kids love to play on the grass (and without their shoes) and we don't like them getting any weed thorns or bindies in their feet or have weed flowers attracting bees and other flying insects do we.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I live in Buriram Province. I have one Rai of grassed garden. I cut the grass barefoot as it's easier than with flip flops on. I do get weeds, as anyone would, but not enough that cause problems. Also I have children running around bare foot at times.

----------


## Norton

> What part of the world are living in Ivor and with all due respects?


Think he's down in Buriram.  Understand what your saying about the weeds but there is a grass (some may call it a weed) here in Roiet that really is hardy and not at all hard on the feet.  Kids run around on it all the time.  Once it takes hold all I do is mow and water it to keep it looking OK.  Not exactly your manicured golf green but low maintenance and looks good.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I live in Buriram Province. I have one Rai of grassed garden. I cut the grass barefoot as it's easier than with flip flops on. I do get weeds, as anyone would, but not enough that cause problems. Also I have children running around bare foot at times.


Therefore I do agree that to cut your grass (and weeds) and before the weeds flower and seed will keep the weed migration down to a minimum.

Man you must be a busy boy and to be cutting a Rai of land every week.  :Smile: 

Well done.  :goldcup:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> What part of the world are living in Ivor and with all due respects?
> 
> 
> Think he's down in Buriram. Understand what your saying about the weeds but there is a grass (some may call it a weed) here in Roiet that really is hardy and not at all hard on the feet. Kids run around on it all the time. Once it takes hold all I do is mow and water it to keep it looking OK. Not exactly your manicured golf green but low maintenance and looks good.


Very intersting Norts, and about the local grass.

Wonder if I could get it to grow down this way as all we have is shit weeds that have needle spurs and grow small flowers that attract bees.

The kids come off it hopping and complaining about injuring their feet.  :Sad:

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I spread the cutting over 3 days. To do all in one day, it can be done sometimes, but fcuks me up. As Norton says it's hardy but it's not a manicured golf green. I never water it or feed it.

----------


## Norton

> Very intersting Norts, and about the local grass.


Stuff is similar to the Common Bermuda Grass seen growing wild in Florida.  No thorns or prickly bits.  It does get runners that can be a little hard if not kept green.  It might do OK in Pats but as I said won't be as beautiful as some of the more "cultured" grass species.



There is another consideration.  I reckon the village kids feet are a bit tougher than the city kids. :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks Norts and I will get the missus to follow up this investigation tomorrow.

By the way does it grow in shaded areas?

----------


## hawkeye

Have had great succes with roll lawn. Some years ago laid 2 lots.. first 100 sq mt and 2nd 250 sq mt.Found out that  better quality and  more weed free the soil underneath more growth. We were advised to put plenty of water on the bare soil first, then lay the rolls leaving a small gap between each piece. After laying put some of muddy soil in the gaps.
When we finished the place was more like a bog than lawn! Kept it wet morning and night for 2 weeks then started mowing. After 3 months spread 16-16-16 fertilizer and watered. Boy did it take off.Twice the amount of grass clippings, and had to mow every 5/6 days. Settled down and pleased.
Was my pride and joy as I always wanted a lawn about the place to set off the house,  locally the houses don't have lawns and look bare and dull. 
Went to New Zealand for 3 years and the nephew living in the house couldn't wouldn't mow the lawns.
Came back 2 years ago and wept. Grass...now feet high weeds, and bushy growth everywhere. Got a man in who sprayed it with roundup. Killed the lot.
A few weeks later weeds.... out with the mower and in about 2 months grass started comming through, now about 90% back in grass in stead of the weeds.

Last March we cleared 5 rai to bare earth and planted mangoes. By May we had weeds popping up everwhere.  All sorts clumpy, vine like, thorny ones, terrible. Started mowing and now 5 months would have 40% in some sort of grass and looks park like.
Locals amazed to have lawn growing in the orchard!

----------


## Norton

> By the way does it grow in shaded areas?


Once it gets going it grows everywhere and in a hell of a hurry.  Did notice it struggles under this one particular big tree.  Don't know the English name but the Thai name is Makaam I believe.

----------


## Carnwadrick

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> Very intersting Norts, and about the local grass.
> 
> 
> Stuff is similar to the Common Bermuda Grass seen growing wild in Florida. No thorns or prickly bits. It does get runners that can be a little hard if not kept green. It might do OK in Pats but as I said won't be as beautiful as some of the more "cultured" grass species.
> 
> 
> 
> There is another consideration. I reckon the village kids feet are a bit tougher than the city kids.


Looks like Crab Grass, it will take over and kill your manicured lawn, but if it is the only grass it's hardy and easy to maintain also tough for weeds to penetrate

----------


## Norton

> Looks like Crab Grass, it will take over and kill your manicured lawn, but if it is the only grass it's hardy and easy to maintain also tough for weeds to penetrate


Crab grass is what I would call it.  Hi so's at U of Florida call it common Bermuda. :Smile: 

Bermudagrass for Florida Lawns

----------


## attaboy

crabgrass.  It seeds like mad choking out a lawn

----------


## Butterfly

> Maybe your site to shady or something,


That's something to consider. Currently it's a waste of land of former grass rolls and leaves from the trees, not sure how "growable" that land is. It looks like a mix of sand and ground, very hard to dig, and below 10cm it's definitely sand. Trees and banana leaves are growing though on that land, so it must not be all bad. My concern is how to have the grass stay, not being washed up.




> I have used the Malaysian broad leef grass in shady areas with great succes.


I saw the Malaysian grass in rolls, I have been thinking about it, it looks also stronger. Does this grass grow better in the shade or sun ?




> Any grass will grow well in a sun drenched area but be caeful that you have sufficient drainage. Roots sytems will not penetrate deep into the sub soil if the water cannot penetrate through the soil and the water mainly sits on the suface.


so I should dig small holes everywhere ? I didn't understand clearly what you were trying to say. I need something simple, not too complex.




> As you say you only have a small area to do this should not be a big job.


Total land to cover is about 100 sqm, so still quite a lot. I am putting a budget of 20,000 THB for it, not sure if it's reasonable.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> Wonder if I could get it to grow down this way as all we have is shit weeds that have needle spurs and grow small flowers that attract bees.


Is this the weed that the leaves automatically close up when touched ? If so, I just push a knife into the ground at 45 deg and cut the top from the root. Wear gloves when doing. As for the crab grass. I get some but I just rake it out.

----------


## BosseO

I just bought this today in a shop in Ban Chang, will try to fix parts of my lawn by seeding and cover with some good topsoil.

----------


## Airportwo

What is a good brand of lawn food\fertiliser? my grass has been down about 4 years now, never fed it anything, looking tired (and hungry!)
Lots of different fertilisers available, not being able to read Thai makes it difficult to choose the correct one.  :Sad:

----------


## Butterfly

Still haven't finish that project, I will probably go with the Malay lawn

----------


## DrivingForce

> What is a good brand of lawn food\fertiliser? my grass has been down about 4 years now, never fed it anything, looking tired (and hungry!)
> Lots of different fertilisers available, not being able to read Thai makes it difficult to choose the correct one.


yah that almost screwed me..

I bought some 46-0-0 fertilizer at home pro (comes in a pure white bag with black writing on it) spread it by hand and watered but it was in the heat of the day (forgot my basics about high Nitrogen) and it burned the grass pretty good but in other areas where it was lighter it came out very thick and green in just days and soon what I thought was going to take months to return was nice and thick and green in only a couple of weeks with no sign of damage.

moral...just use in moderation, more is not better, do it at dusk and water well..

----------


## spiff

Ooh, it's that type of grass the hobby gardeners are on about...

----------


## kingwilly

> I cut the grass barefoot as it's easier than with flip flops on.



???

work boots too expensive?

----------


## Butterfly

> How you achieve good drainage is to dig down about 10cm below the intended grass level cover the area with stones (and the type that they mix with concrete and sand.) As you say you only have a small area to do this should not be a big job.


that's sounds very nice but too big a project to do, so this is what I did instead: put some sand first and then spread the whole area with black dirt. Then we covered the whole area with the malay lawn. The gardener told me that I will need to water 2 or 3 hours per day. So far I have watered the whole area for 4 hours per day, just to be sure, and will do so for the next 2 weeks.

Cost Update: 

- Dirt + Lawn (130m2) = 1,500 + 3,250 = 4,750
- Delivery + Installation = 3,500
- Tip for 2 workers = 2 x 300 THB

Total cost was less than 9,000 THB

glad I didn't let the other girl scam me 25,000 THB for the same job

----------


## blackgang

here is some I planted and it kinda hard to mow tho.

----------


## JoGeAr

^ Mmmmm, that looks yummy !!

----------


## JoGeAr

> Once it gets going it grows everywhere and in a hell of a hurry. Did notice it struggles under this one particular big tree. Don't know the English name but the Thai name is Makaam I believe.



_Dton makaam_, the tamarind tree. Greedy bugger, poisons all the competition.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I just bought this today in a shop in Ban Chang, will try to fix parts of my lawn by seeding and cover with some good topsoil.


How is the Bermuda grass seed doing Khun BosseO.  Is it growing and Was it expensive?

----------


## BosseO

^ Not as good as expected, could be something with the earth as also the laid sod didn't grow well at the same place. Expensive? 600 b. for the can.

----------


## Butterfly

now next project is to setup a small irrigation system so that the lazy guard don't have to water the grass everyday  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> put some sand first and then spread the whole area with black dirt


Spread? You should have gone for 10 cm topsoil!

----------


## Butterfly

^ at the end it was about 6 or 7cm topsoil

a small area died already thanks to the lazy guard who couldn't be bothered to water everywhere

Irrigation system almost done,

----------


## Butterfly

next question: how to take care of it ? should I cut or trim the lawn ? it's getting quite high

On the golf course, the malaysian is growing strong horizontal, while mine is growing vertical. What should I do to make them grow horizontal instead of vertical ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Are all Frogs this thick?

----------


## tsicar

> This is the only picture of I have of the Malaysian Broad leaf grass.
> 
> We placed this grass in this area as it is a shaded most of the day but as you see the grass is thriving.
> 
> Regarding Thai just ask for "Yar Malay" and they should know what you are after.
> It is widely available but not as nice to sit on and when compared to couch or some of the thin leafed grass.
> 
> Again you will pay between 20 and 30 Baht per square metre.


the stuff you planted is probably the best there is available in thailand. requires very little, if any mowing, and it grows as well in the shade as it does in full sun- something very few grasses will do.
 the worst (and most popular) is that thin "pubic hair stuff "they come and lay on a bed of sterile riversand- does not last, and requires frequent maintenance
if you live in isaan, just mow down all the shit, keep weeding out the stuff that grows in circular clumps, and the local,tough stuff grows for free. i had an acre of beautifull green lawn just doing it naturally, and cost me not one baht!
 it grows in runners, which you can thin out, or remove when it invades the flowerbed, cut it into four inch long pieces, and pop into holes you make with a garden fork, then water well and trample down well.
the stuff is free, suited to the climate, and covers quickly and you mostly do not have to water or fertilize it- just mow it really short, then it will spread and cover very rapidly.

----------


## tsicar

> next question: how to take care of it ? should I cut or trim the lawn ? it's getting quite high
> 
> On the golf course, the malaysian is growing strong horizontal, while mine is growing vertical. What should I do to make them grow horizontal instead of vertical ?


mow it down really short- it will spread, grow thicker and cover better.

----------


## tsicar

> Are all Frogs this thick?


probably..........

----------


## Butterfly

> mow it down really short- it will spread, grow thicker and cover better.


it's a small surface, 100sqm, too small for a lawn mower, can I use those lawn trimer ? or are they too small ?

----------


## blackgang

I prefer Panama Red if I gonna smoke it myself, and I would grow it inside with gro lites in pots or hydrophonics.
And I know that some of the Afghan strains are more powerful, but I still prefer Red, I don't think smoking grass if just to get as loaded as you can in the shortest time as possible should be the main criteria, enjoyment is mostly the important part.
Here is some of the new crop,

----------


## Ban Chang Banger

Hi,  just need some advice on where to buy grass seed, weed killer and fruit trees in Ban Chang....I built a house by Payoon Beach 2 years ago and want and the sod the builder laid looks bad...I was thinking about bringing some Zoysia grass seed from Florida to Thailand...but not sure what the right move might be....any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## the dogcatcher

I reconise the broad leaf grass and it's very popular as a hardy on the golf courses here. 
An American footballer was asked "What's the difference in between playing on grass and astroturf?" He replied. "Dunno, never smoked astroturf"

----------


## sati

I have some experience about growing grass, mostly I hear that have to prepere soil for at least 3 months with use some product to distroy all unwanted grass, then you can begin to grow grass (in carpets roll is easier). I did not do it and I got some problem with a lot of unwanted grass and the route are strong and diepth, so difficult to distroy it.

Malasian grass is good to grow in the shadow and easier to take care , I mean not grow so quick so you do not need to cut them often. And "Nual Noi" (the name in Thai) grass is nice more if good take care .

----------


## maca

hi looking to lay around 1000 qm of lawn just wondering where to buy in my area also need good top soil.Once thats done looking for good soil for the garden.

----------


## good2bhappy

Planning on putting a few rai to grow grass for cattle fodder
Anyone know how many rai per cow?

----------


## maca

yeah here in oz normaly one arc for one head of cattle

----------

